# please help!! im confused, pistols and buds



## crowellkid (Nov 19, 2014)

My plant is seven weeks into flowering most pistols are brown but the buds are damn small, is it still okay or should i just get rid of it. I will post pics in just a few minutes. I looked with a magnifying glass and it looks all good just very small


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

Gunna need those pics bud


----------



## crowellkid (Nov 19, 2014)

Here the pics


----------



## crowellkid (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay i don't know if this works 

View attachment 1416418978822-1346101976.jpg


View attachment 1416419002001-2143640127.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

What strain is that?

Looks like it is revegging to me. Are you sure there is no light getting to the plant when it is in the dark cycle?


----------



## crowellkid (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry this is my first grow. 
The container didn't come with a name.
I think it does get light sometimes when i put it to night cycle. Im not in the best living arangments. My girl bought me the seed as a present. What should i do


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

Unless you can keep it totally dark for 12 hours a day this will continue to happen. You need to figure out what time is most convenient for you to turn the lights off, with or without a timer, so they go off at the same time every day. Once lights are out you need to leave the plant alone.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

If you start the 12/12 now it should go back in to flower after a week or 2.


----------



## crowellkid (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay thank you very much. I will fix this right away. I will post i i have more questions


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

Please feel free to ask any and all questions. I will do my best to help and if I can't help, someone will come along that can.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2014)

It doesn't look like it is really revegging to me...however a continual light leak can keep the plant from budding well, which is more what it looks like to me.  Get your space totally dark as AM said and then let us know how she is doing.

However, there are a lot of other things that can cause poor bud growth.  Tell us about your grow--size, lighting, ventilation, medium you used, what you feed them, how much and how often.  I kind of think we might have more than one issue going on here.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like lack of light to me, not enough lumens causing the stretch, take a picture further back, you are trying to get too close making the pictures blur, we need to see the whole plant, plus what it is growing in.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2014)

It looks like there could be some seed pods down towards the bottom of the picture?  Pollination would make the pistils turn brown.  Was this bagseed?


----------



## Soloma (Nov 23, 2014)

All of my hermies always had the asymmetrical nodes, which appears to be the case in this picture. Considering THG's observations, this plant very well could be a hermie.


----------

